# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  صور لامبورغيني ريفينتون 2010 Lamborghini Reventon سعر لامبرقيني رفنتن ريفنتون roadste

## الوسادة

صور 






لامبورغيني ريفينتون 2010 Lamborghini Reventon

لعام 2010 سيارة سبورت ببابين وتتسع لراكبين 



السعر


6.240.000



الصور








































مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## تامر العكاليك ( ابو مهند)

شكرا الك كثير
 :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلمووووووووووووووووو هدول :SnipeR (21):

----------


## لورنس

[rainbow]طار  عقلي  مع السيارات  انا ديمه   :Drive: [/rainbow]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]شكرا لللجميع على المرور الحلو 


منورين دايما 

[/align]*

----------


## لورنس

[QUOTE=لورنس[SIZE="7"];507387][rainbow]طار  عقلي  مع السيارات  انا ديمه   :Drive: [/rainbow][/QUOTE[/SIZE]]

----------


## لورنس

[QUOTE=لورنس;508902]


> ;507387][rainbow]طار  عقلي  مع السيارات  انا ديمه  [/rainbow][/QUOTE[/SIZE]]


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههه 

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ههههههه

انتي بتضحكيني دايما لازم اعملك موضوع لحالك عشان تجربي الألوان و الأحجام متل ما بدك 




*

----------

